# Other Canadian Cyclist Forums.



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Are there any other forums that are more active and focus on Canadian cycling? Any that focus particularly on the Toronto area would be fine too. I remember there was one at candiancycling.ca (??) but it devolved into a place for trolls and little children to throw muck at each other from what I remember.

Thanks


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

So in answer to my question I just went back to canadiancyclist.com (not .ca) for the first time in about 4 years. To my surprise not only was the forum software a lot nicer there didn't seem to be the same flame-fest going on that I remember.
So in short I guess I answered my own question.
Any others?


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

im with you id love to know more as well.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

all i know is mapmyride.com


----------



## Was98strat (Nov 21, 2007)

one of the biggest canadian cycling sites: pinkbike.com


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

see pinkbike i love, its great for buying and selling but i find its more geared to mountain biking.


----------



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

You could try Toronto Bicycling Network:

http://www.tbn.ca/


----------



## Maciekz (Nov 7, 2014)

I just started a brand new forum for us canadians come and say hello
www.CanadianCyclingForum.ca, just need members to build it up


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Edit: Just noticed how old this thread is


----------



## Maciekz (Nov 7, 2014)

sheepherder said:


> Edit: Just noticed how old this thread is


LOL
I just noticed that too


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I hope this forum is still going. I've been getting "Critical Error" messages last couple of days?



Maciekz said:


> I just started a brand new forum for us canadians come and say hello
> www.CanadianCyclingForum.ca, just need members to build it up


----------



## Maciekz (Nov 7, 2014)

yes it is 
We got an error from vbulletin and they working on it to fix it
Its frustrating and we hope that it will good by the weekend 
I try to fix it but I think I did more damage so they are working on it now


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like it's working again, thanks!


----------



## Maciekz (Nov 7, 2014)

We are fully up and running and there was a fix for the bug but it took a bit to find it


----------

